# A sign of the times? What does it mean??



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Going to Tulsa Craigslist 10yrs ago and checking out the women in Casual Encounters, W4M, Id find ads like
Wonderful lady, composed and down to earth. Seeking likewise gentleman for long term commitment. Am told by my friends that im good looking. Seeking gentleman for commited relationship leading to marriage.

I cant put on here what most of the ads say nowadays, but if you want to check, you can. Sometimes theres several pics of , the good stuff, and sometimes theres none.
The women used to be in the 40 on up range. Now, there in the 40 on down.
Cant these young gals find guys? Are guys that disinterested/distrustful of women nowadays, OR, is one man never enough, as several ads say their man is out of town, ect.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

When I was online dating,I was shocked at people's profiles and how they carried themselves in conversations. Most were only looking for a good time


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I would attribute this to the following:

1. Personal and relationship values have been dropping precipitously in our society for several decades now.
2. People regardless of their moral fiber (or lack thereof) have far less time on their hands to actually go out and meet people as we find ourselves working longer and harder for less than our parents did.
3. The quest for equality often becomes a race for the lowest common denominator. A generation or two ago, a morally questionable man would ask you why he should be the cow when he is getting free milk. The women today are just as likely to ask why they should buy the whole pig, well, you get the point, where their forebears wouldn't have even considered saying such a thing, at least not outside a closed circle of their closest friends.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

OK, that was supposed to be why he should BUY the cow, not BE the cow!


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Online Matchups & dating = Juggling Hand Grenades with the pins pulled ! You really are better off meeting people in "Real Life in the Real World" and getting to know them, go out on a date and see if they like themselves & are likeable and if you like them and then take it from there... Online Dating is worse than the proverbial "Polyester clad used car salesman trying to flog that car from the Little Old Lady in Pasadena" CONSUMER - Dating Victim BEWARE !

If you & the intended are so "busy in life" with "stuff" that you cannot exercise normal social graces in a social environment that you have to resort to looking online for a mate... how much time & effort do you think They OR You will put into any relationship ? Do you think this will be a substantial "investment into a relationship" ?

Things are NOT what they used to be and sure in "some" cases there are successes but those numbers are falling fast as the "Instant Rice Societal Mentality" takes over... everyone wants everything right away and without consequences and when the going get's bumpy, dispose of the "issue" and find a replacement - that is the order of things now... Welcome to the 21st century, how do you like to so far ?

BTW: I met my dear GF online - through work related activities, we became friends and chatted for over 3 years before we actually met, we have been together as a couple now for 6 years and still going well... It was NOT any dating site - thing... It was Work related to her University Teaching using virtualized software I was part of developing.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

So, what sort of ad would suit you?? How's this one: Unpleasant, frowning, morally superior pilgrim looking for someone who don't want to have a good time, but will clean up behind me, and give me their complete allegiance, along with their check. We'll harrumph at all the foibles of the younger generation in lieu of intimacy.
Is that one you'd answer in a heartbeat?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Craigslist has always been the dirty, underlit back alley of online dating and regular online is bad enough. I would guess that folks that look for "love" on Craigslist get just exactly what they are really looking for.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Locally, it's all unusual sex ads. I don't understand the categories, such as listed by craigslist, itself, or the other stuff. Here, I think there's a lot of prostitution, and some people warning that other posters are undercover cops, or else have STD's.

Still, if your thing is driving 60 miles and paying a hundred bucks, ending up in some weird F4M4FF4MM with two cops, one of which has the same STD as 3 of the others....
more power to ya. Rather them all be sorted together, I suppose, than to run up on them while looking for someone to spend a lot of time with. Being kind of normal.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My first thought in reading this was why would anyone look on a free website of ads where most list junk that they cant sell locally or get picked up as trash for a relationship.

On a different but sort of related internet media oddity, I have her now trained to change channels when those stop online bullying commercials come on if we are watching the TV because I ask the commercial whatever happened to the simple self respect preservation tactic of remembering "sticks and stones may break my bones but words can never hurt me as I tell the actors portraying the everyone gets a trophy element of society (yes I know our ancient simple converter box driven boob tubes don't hear me, but I feel better vocalizing the common sense I was reared on even if only with my at the time unplugged friends  ) to turn off their digital toys and go out and enjoy real life with others not connected at the hip to their electronic toys.

Speaking of electronic toys, I see it's 3 o'clock and she is getting out of the shower after our time swimming at the big pond and I need to clean up before we get ready for our evening cookout and shower later this evening to get the smoke off us before turning in at her house before I have to come home to tend my dogs and get a few hours home base sleep before we meet for breakfast, she goes to work and I come back here for a few yard chores or sleep if the thunder storms hit my area tomorrow or check the boards if my chores are done enough to suit me and the thunder isn't rumbling putting this electronic toy at risk of being fried.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Shrek said:


> My first thought in reading this was why would anyone look on a free website of ads where most list junk that they cant sell locally or get picked up as trash for a relationship.


Craigslist isn't always that bad. That's where I found the alpacas who became my children!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Was Al Packing?? lol
Glad you got that clarifried up Steve. I don't think id like being the cow LOL lol


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The main thing to keep in mind about the internet for singles is that although simulating a community. in reality it is only an electronic bulletin board outside a general store, free personal ads or in some cases a virtual window shopping tour down a sidewalk.

All it provides is indications of where to look and in some cases a initial introduction for a real life face to face meeting.

Same as blind dates sometimes they turn out good in real life. Sometimes they don't.

Message boards as this one usually offer better insight than other social medias that tend to be faster paced and more prone to hit and run catfishers.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I met my SO on a dating site,I got lucky I guess


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ironic and true. Buddy of mine met a gal online and they lasted about 2 years together. What finally broke the knot was he could no longer take sharing time with her and her phone. No matter whether in the car, the living room, over dinner, movies, in bed, she would not put her phone down. All day and thru the evenings constantly texting or surfing facebook while they had conversations. He would call her to talk and she wouldn't pick up, rather immediately text him. Fortunately they had no kids.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> I met my SO on a dating site,I got lucky I guess


In any aggregate of people you will have examples of both good and bad. It just gets harder to sort them out when you are relying on information that they are packaging for your consumption rather than seeing the entirety of their behavior as they go along.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> I met my SO on a dating site,I got lucky I guess


I met mine online in the year 2000. Married in 2001. Everybody, including the minister that married us, thought we would never last. It's been 16-1/2 years and we're going strong, wouldn't think of ending such a good thing.

That said, I'd be scared to death to try to do the same thing again. 16 years doesn't seem like that long of a time but things have really deteriorated quite a lot even in that short amount of time.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bellyman said:


> I met mine online in the year 2000. Married in 2001. Everybody, including the minister that married us, thought we would never last. It's been 16-1/2 years and we're going strong, wouldn't think of ending such a good thing.
> 
> That said, I'd be scared to death to try to do the same thing again. 16 years doesn't seem like that long of a time but things have really deteriorated quite a lot even in that short amount of time.


Yes they have and sadly most use dating sites as hookup sites instead


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Ironic and true. Buddy of mine met a gal online and they lasted about 2 years together. What finally broke the knot was he could no longer take sharing time with her and her phone. No matter whether in the car, the living room, over dinner, movies, in bed, she would not put her phone down. All day and thru the evenings constantly texting or surfing facebook while they had conversations. He would call her to talk and she wouldn't pick up, rather immediately text him. Fortunately they had no kids.


READ THIS - Everyone... For the Smartphone Addicted & Socially Handicapped 
*How getting rid of my smartphone revolutionised my life*
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/l...pitalism-internet-detox-control-a7910066.html


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Couldn't get it to open


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a phone just slightly smarter than I am lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shrek said:


> .........


RE: Post #9

Shrek,

I do believe you are in the running for the William Faulkner award!

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

William Faulkner took himself more seriously!

Other than that, yeah.....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

here a couple months ago everything went down. I was in TH for one of my rare coffees. people were coming over asking me if my phone was working. I told them I didn't have one. everyone that had a phone which is almost everyone these days were freaking out. even after someone came in and explained the lines were down. they were drumming on the table and whatnot still trying their phones. they couldn't sit still. this wasn't teenagers. middle age and older. they were all jumpy and nervous.

I was in walmart this morning .I don't know how many bumped into me with their heads down. one was a lady with a child in a stroller and another walking along with her crying and calling out for her mother. I don't know where it's all going to end. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. I bet if a woman was having se, and got a call, shed answer it lol


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> here a couple months ago everything went down. I was in TH for one of my rare coffees. people were coming over asking me if my phone was working. I told them I didn't have one. everyone that had a phone which is almost everyone these days were freaking out. even after someone came in and explained the lines were down. they were drumming on the table and whatnot still trying their phones. they couldn't sit still. this wasn't teenagers. middle age and older. they were all jumpy and nervous.
> 
> I was in walmart this morning .I don't know how many bumped into me with their heads down. one was a lady with a child in a stroller and another walking along with her crying and calling out for her mother. I don't know where it's all going to end. ~Georgia.


Did you read the link I posted on the first page near the end... you should, might answer a lot of what you were seeing at Timmies.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup. I bet if a woman was having se, and got a call, shed answer it lol


I wouldn't. It can wait!!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup. I bet if a woman was having *se,* and got a call, shed answer it lol





> Dictionary
> 
> se-
> _prefix_
> ...




You're going to have to help me with this one!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> You're going to have to help me with this one!


Oh snap!!! 

Bill, please clarify for us. Hahaha


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have a phone just slightly smarter than I am lol


As long as the phone that is slightly smarter than you isn't a replica 1930s candlestick phone like the one I have in my house that I like letting folks with no cell reception to use, don't worry about it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have/had one of those 2. Don't know if I still have it now that ive moved.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its been so long, I guess I forgot how to spell sax lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Its been so long, I guess I forgot how to spell sax lol


Obviously


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife goes down the road about a 1/2 mile to a neighbor/friend to sit with his wife who has early onset dementia and is deaf. She does this about twice a week so he can work outside and run errands. He has an old flip phone with a basic cell plan with so many minutes per month. They have no cable, satellite or internet. Their tv has a rabbit ear antennae with a shelf of dvds next to it. They aren't poor and have a very nice home, but if you want to watch tv your limited to pbs and the local news station when the trees drop enough leaves for a clear signal, or the box set of Bonanza/Gunsmoke/All in the Family. Other than that, you read a book, you have a conversation or you get busy. Even out where we live, it is refreshing yet the exception, not the rule.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got rabbit ears on my TV. Get Comedy, WHICH ISNT, but only watch the evening news. Got a great looking antennia outside on the N side of the house. It isn't hooked up yet.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I have/had one of those 2. Don't know if I still have it now that ive moved.


I laugh watching the smart phone types try to use my replica candlestick phone with the rotary pulse dial leaning over the mouth piece with the ear speaker in one hand and holding the column with the mouth piece like they are going to break it.

Only the one who gave me that Mayberry Courthouse looking phone and I know that it has a small button on the side of the base to enable the speed dial for 9 numbers and pressing the center label where the telephone number is printed turns the mouth piece into a speaker phone.

It may look 1920s, but it is 1990s like any other basic modular plug full feature phone.

When I use it at home by myself and it rings I don't even pick up the ear piece. I just press the button hidden under the telephone number tag in the middle of the dial and use the speaker phone. Best part is with the old fashioned megaphone shape of the mouth piece it has better clarity than the usual office space age looking desk phones with speakerphone.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine had a hum that was likely original, but I found I didn't like it much. I learned, from watching the Untouchables how to hold both ends of the CSP with one hand.
Speaking of the untouchables. That was my #2 favorite show after W Earp back then. I just found last night that I can watch it on the puter. Now when I finish up Miss Fishers Murder Mysterys, Ill have something else to watch for a long while at a show a night.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

About the online dating; After my wife died I met some very nice people online, one or two from here, many on POF. Almost all were divorcees, and some of the most lovely and sweetest were just too young to be burdened with an old man--

Then I ran across an article by a psychiatrist advising widowers to find a widow from a happy marriage--one who understood what it took to put up with a man's foibles. I posted my resume, got an occasional call, then one day got a note from Arkansas--nothing special, but within a day's round trip and I had nothing better to do.

Two months later, a bit over seven years ago, I was again a married man. Turns out the woman was my age, widowed, smarter and more talented than I am, willing to put up with my nonsense, a darn good cook and just about all a man could want in feminine companionship. Unless she runs me off I am hers for life.

As for the telephones---Sexting, texting; thirteen year old kids are now doing what we did when we got our first automobiles, but we knew who we were doing it with.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Craigs List Casual Encounters is not a dating site. It is prostitutes and anyone that wants a quickie and nothing more.
Craigs List does have other sections for people wanting to start a relationship, but not Casual Encounters.
Casual Encounters seems to be hookers, gals willing to do non-sex full body massages, gals wanting to get guys to send photos, guys operating glory holes posing as women, morbidly obese lonely women and sex talk addicts.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Haypoint??????

Where did you get this information?

Back when I was working a gal came into the office one day to complain about here employer. Turned out she worked for a massage parlor and did not want to do "full frontal massages". This old country boy got his ears burned and his eyes opened.


----------

